# Finding the right aftermarket headlights



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Those look like the Spyder headlights that have been available for a while now. They're straight plug n' play since they were made here in the U.S.

SPYDER® - Chevy Cruze 2011-2013 Black Projector Headlights with LED DRL


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea the eBay ones are almost 100 buck's cheaper
Sent from my GT-P3113 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Not bad. Those would look decent on a darker-colored Cruze.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea that's my big problem I have the black metallic

Sent from my GT-P3113 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

those look great!


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Are any of them plug and play yet?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

The look like there just housings

Sent from my GT-P3113 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, those would likely need a bulb or two to function. They also don't say they're HID projectors. 

For $100 more, I'd get a HID projector retrofit kit, some non-GM-sourced replacement headlights, and do a HID projector retrofit. It would be more expensive than those lights, and would also likely get the desired result instead of an iffy result.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Those look like the Spyder headlights that have been available for a while now. They're straight plug n' play since they were made here in the U.S.
> 
> SPYDER® - Chevy Cruze 2011-2013 Black Projector Headlights with LED DRL


These lamps are not made in the USA. They are produced in Taiwan by Sonar Autolamp.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is a vid of these lamps...


----------

